# mystery lights



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2004)

This is something I've noticed for quite a while now.  I've mentioned it to other folks who dev their own MF, and nobody seems to have noticed it.

When I peel the tape (holding the film to the backing) from BW 120 film I can see a glow.  It seems to be produced by the action of pulling the tape from the film.  I haven't seen any evidence of fogging, and it's very faint.  But I've looked for it hundreds of times, and it's always there.  

When I first saw it it totally freaked me out as I imagined the film being fogged, but as I said, no damage.  It's still weird.

Any body else seen this?  Look for it.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't recall it, but then I don't know if I even looked that way. Sometimes I feel like I roll my film with my eyes shut, just because having my eyes open and still not being able to see _anything_ kinda freaks me out...

But I've got a roll in my holga with two shots left that I hope to finish up and dev soon, so I will keep my eyes open and report back.


----------



## photoman (Feb 16, 2004)

I did a little search on the web, ( i havent noticed it because i change my film in a changing bag, my darkroom isnt dark enough for film) and found that the effect is caused by triboluminescence.

The same effect can be acheived by biting on a wintergreen lifesaver or peeling masking tape apart from itself.

This can cause fogging of the film if you create a large enough "spark." Most of the time it wont cause a problem but if you are worried about it you can leave the tape on it or cut off the tape with some of the film.

Theres nothing you can do to prevent it from happening but if it hasn't affected your film i wouldnt worry about it.

This effect is pretty cool, if you want to learn more just do a search on the web of *triboluminescence*


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2004)

yup, I see this every time too.

I always thought that it was static making a spark. I've never had any fogging from it; for the amout of light it makes I would think you would need a VERY fast film to show anything. 

Although I have had this happen all the time, you are the first person I've heard metion it. Thanks for letting me know it's not just me being a freak


----------

